# German blue rams



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

in a 29g community fish tank would it work? Currently I have 1 betta, 6 zebrad danios, 4 cories, 3 long fin danios, 2 neon tetras, an apple snail, and about 8 cherry shrimps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

If you plan on keeping the shrimp, I'd skip the Rams. They'll eat them.  Otherwise, I think they'd be fine in your setup. They can be sensitive though, so keeping up on water changes weekly is best.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I got the shrimp yesterday . I will see if my parents want to me put up a fish tank in the store and if they say yes I will be adding some rams to it. If I run out of luck with the shrimps I might add them.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

rams are normally peaceful in pairs. i have 3 of them ina 10g. with 3 corys an 3 otos.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I taught the min. you could put a pair was in a 20g?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You can go a little smaller but 20g would be ideal. 3 in a10g would not be the best permanantly


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

A pair alone in a 10g would be good for breeding purposes....otherwise 20g is the minimum IMO.  

And yes they are more peaceful in pairs, but they are shrimp eaters none the less.


----------

